# 'Friends' that are condescending



## music071 (May 10, 2014)

Hey everyone. So, i have some 'friends' or whatever you wanna call them that are very condescending and manipulative. But, the problem is, that I have trouble meeting other people and everyone at my school seems to already be in a 'group'. So, i'm just wondering what is a way of finding good, kind hearted people that are REAL friends? 
anyway, hope everyone has a greeat day.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Call em out on it and tell them how its making you feel


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

Yeah! All my 'friends' are like that too! They're all secretly manipulative *****es who hate each other but sit together for the sake of it!! If I were you, I would just tell it straight and say "why are you being so condescending?" Or something like that? I'm not sure about guys, but girls do it more 'behind the scenes' so being blunt doesn't always work haha but I'm sure you'll find sweet new friends soon!


----------



## Less Anxious (May 29, 2014)

I think it's just time and intuition. Not the most helpful answer, but yeah.

One of my friends is always making nasty jokes. I've confronted him about it and he doesn't even know why he does it.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Finding friends are kinda easy *once* you know how, just keep being friendly, some of them will come to you. if you haven't found them then you haven't looked hard enough.

real friends are hard to find if you're too demanding but if they make you suffer then you probably need to stay away.


----------



## music071 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Saius (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't have many condescending friends but I swear I attract manipulative ones. I just try not to get too involved with people like that, and something that's really hard for me to do is to say no to them... After all they are my friends right? why wouldn't I want to help them? (usually their argument I say no).


----------



## Perri M (Jul 15, 2013)

Self respect and self love leads to better friends. 

One way to get more self respect is to plain and simple choose not hang with those kinds of people. When you do that 3 things happen. 
1. You unconsciously reprogram your brain to weed out negative influences which increases your own self respect. 
2. You start to realize that you have standards to uphold
3. People who have standards become more attractive.

There is lot more than that but I think that's a good start.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Perri M said:


> Self respect and self love leads to better friends.
> 
> One way to get more self respect is to plain and simple choose not hang with those kinds of people. When you do that 3 things happen.
> 1. You unconsciously reprogram your brain to weed out negative influences which increases your own self respect.
> ...


I agree with you.


----------

